# WANTED 1920s Schwinn frame/complete bike project



## Ferknee (Apr 20, 2021)

Looking for a 1920s SCHWINN frame/complete bike project...let me know ...thanks


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 27, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## dasberger (Jun 1, 2021)

@onecatahula


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ferknee (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks ..I saw that but no shipping. I am in VA


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just curious who got it? I took it past $1500 but someone had the bar set higher than I wanted to go. Neat piece. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 22, 2021)

Sent you a PM with a Schwinn double bar right here in VA!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 12, 2021)

A lot of middle-1920's *Mead *Cycle Chicago bicycles (Crusader Pathfinder, Ranger), are built on A&S frames.


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 23, 2021)

1924 SCHWINN BUILT Carcass Project Hawthorne | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

1924 Schwinn Built 28” badged and sold as a Hawthorne Deluxe. There is a thread posted about this Schwinn built bicycle.  The one side badge screw is broken off which would need to be drilled or tapped out.  The paint (what is left) is original on most of the bike.  Black paint was touched up at...




					thecabe.com


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 14, 2021)

Would consider letting this go. Not sure on what price range you are looking in, but if you have few thousand, it could be yours.


----------



## JO BO (Sep 14, 2021)

This is a 1920’s Schwinn project. Incorrect crank etc. Would sell without saddle let them me know if interested

copper wire on fender stay holding fender on included


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Might try to be more specific with your search to include budget. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2021)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2021)

More pics, badged Banner, Simmons Hardware Store


----------



## dasberger (Nov 26, 2021)

Not convinced that's a Schwinn...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 26, 2021)

Anyone interested in an Excelsior….


----------



## Ferknee (Nov 26, 2021)

Pics of the excelsior?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 26, 2021)

It’s a cool bike


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 26, 2021)

Obviously if interest warrants I can get pics more specific to needs . I bought a bundle of bikes and keeping several and selling a few … 
Happy Holidays 
Bob


----------



## Ferknee (Nov 26, 2021)

What is your asking price?


----------



## Ferknee (Nov 26, 2021)

26 or 28 inch wheels?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Ferknee said:


> 26 or 28 inch wheels?



You can use the private message feature to speak directly with Bob


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 26, 2021)

I noticed you have been looking for 6 months now but haven't found one yet. If you put out a price range you would get more replys. Are you looking for a $500 project or a $3500 survivor bike, there out there but people are reluctant to reply without knowing how much you wanna spend.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> More pics, badged Banner, Simmons Hardware Store
> 
> View attachment 1517996
> @Cooper S.  look at that badge !!



@Cooper S.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Big Moe (May 16, 2022)

I have this one. 1916 Premier built by Schwinn in Chicago. Minus the shurspin. Listed in SOLD


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Again, maybe you need to be more specific in what you are looking for. By now a lot of people may just be ignoring your post.


----------

